# Harness hooks?



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Years ago I used to buy #4 hooks that came in a box, used to get probably 50 or so of a good quality hook.

Seems any hook I see on the market today only comes a few to a pack and can get pretty expensive. And, they seem to be so specialized....

What would be your recommendation for a good hook and where to buy? What style?

I haven't tied any harnesses for a while but always used 3 hooks per. Would you recommend only 2, and if so, why?

Because of the round gobies in burt lake I think I would like to try the gulp crawlers this year so I can keep my hooks baited. What results, compared to live bait, should I expect? I am a fan of the 1" gulp minnows so I'm thinking they might work pretty good.


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

I get all my hooks from Hagens. My #1 hook choice is dihichi in size #2 then a gamag tu #2 and finally mazutso in a #1 or #2. Vmc is in there with mat. These are all octopus style hooks. You could go with #4 or #6, as this is the size i use on inland waters like burt, mullet, or houghton lake.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Try looking at lure building stores like janns netrcraft. You can get a thousand hooks if u wanted for some of the brands they carry for cheaper per hook than buying only 5 or 25 at a time.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Gamakatsu walleye wide gap, #2 or #4's, three per harness for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eye fishing (Jan 9, 2012)

#6 and personally like 2 hooks seems like they catch less weeds to me. I fish Houghton mostly though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iceicebaby (Mar 24, 2013)

2/0 octopus 

Gulp works great--it's like leaving a blood trail in the water. You can buy the treatment to recharge it, too.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I use gamakatsu octopus size 4 2 hooks per harness never have any problems and i have tied lots of harnesses over the years


----------



## willowblade (Jun 22, 2012)

There are several different options for hooks depending on how much you would like to spend. For a premium option (and the hooks that I use most) are the Gamakatsu Octopus Hooks. You get 25 hooks to a value pack for a decent price. 



Gamakatsu Octopus Hooks


Another option is the 92553 beak hook from Mustad. They are a good hook for the money and they wont break the bank.


Mustad 92553 Beak Hook


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I use to run Gamakatsu Walleye Wide gaps but I have switched to The VMC walleye wide gaps and have notice no drop off in hook ups. And I an saving a little money also.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

All great info, thanks!


----------



## iceicebaby (Mar 24, 2013)

*size 2
wow oops.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Call me crazy if you'd like but I really like Eagle Claw #2 bait holder hooks for my front hook and a #6 or 8 treble for the rear hook.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I use Gamakatsu Octopus red. 2 hooks per harness. Size 4 on top and 6 trailing. 
I never understood the third hook but I would like to know why some have three. 
I use the size 4 on top because it is fast to hook in low light and if (when) a pike finally bites it off I use it as a single hook with a leech. By far most of the fish I catch are on the second hook and if I miss one they just get the tail.
I think I will try the treble as the trailing hook.

Tight lines,
FF


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I prefer a 2 octopus for front and a 8 treble 3 inches back.i think the last bit of crawler has better action without a hook in it.


----------

